# Australian Ships.



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder does anyone have photo's of the old Australian Passenger Ships that used to run from Brisbane to Fremantle?? Names were, Kanimbla, Duntroon,Westralia, Manoora, Mununda, and a few others, also, the Burns Philp ship that did Sydney to New Guinea, cant recall the name. And the older generation of Melbourne Tugs, would love to see some photo's of them too. Hope someone can help.


----------



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

*Information on Australian Ships*

I have a two vols. set of books called 'Passenger Ships of Australia & New Zealand' (Author Peter Plowman, published by Doubleday) which deal with the ships you are interested in, and many more. Also 'Australian Coastal Shipping (Barry Pemberton, Melbourne University Press), dealing with the coastal cargo trade as well. If you see any of these in a second hand bookshop grab them, they have a wealth of info. and good pictures,
Allan Collier


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

*Ships to PNG from OZ*

Two ships from Burn Phillip Line traded between OZ and PNG. They were the "Bulolo" and the "Malaita".

The "Bulolo" on a six week cycle traded between Sydney, Port Moresby, Samarai, Lae, Mandang, Rabaul, Samarai, Port Moreby, Brisbane then Sydney. Built 1938 by Barclay Curle & Co, Glasgow, of 6397 tons gross and 4375 tons d.w. 412 x 58 ft and 23ft draught. The engines were B&W type diesels turning twin screws giving a speed of 15 knots. See could carry 180 first class passengers. She was commissioned as a armed merchant cruiser 1939 with 7 x 6-in guns. Used as such until 1942 when converted into a "Landing ship HQ" and took part in the North Africa, Anzio, Normandy, and Malaya landings. Prior to D-day King George VI from her bridge took the salute of the passing invasion ships.

The "Malatai" also on a six week cycle traded between Sydney, Brisbane Port moresby, Samarai, Rabaul, Lorengau, Lombrun, Madang, Lae to Sydney. Built in 1933 by the same company and was 3310 gross and 3530 dw, 328 x 47 ft with a draught of 21ft. The engines were B&W type driving a single screw at 11 kts. She could carry 48 first class passengers.


----------



## PETER HOPKINS (Oct 2, 2005)

I have posted 2 ships Manoora and Kanimbla in the gallery aand you will also find
them under my favorite collection. I was fortunate enough to travel on both these
ships and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. The Kanimbla was my favourite ship
and was deeply saddened when she was sold off to become the Oriental Queen carrying I believe pilgrims to Mecca.
Cheers


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the information shipmates! Bulolo!! Of course, how the grey matter does thicken over time!!. I wasnt so familiar with the other ship though. Thanks again


----------



## afranklin (Dec 4, 2005)

Iworked on both these ships as a apprentice in 1961 -4 plus the talagi, montoro,burnside, and brayside,but the bulolo was my favorite, good to see them again, i am now a master on the William, C, Daldy in auckland, she is still hand fired coal, with twin triple expansion engines .Alex.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

*Australian ships*

Dreamweaver Books of Sydney published in 1984 an excelent book titled "HOME AND BACK" by Stuart Bremer.
It is about Australia's Golden Era of Passenger Ships and the shipping companies involved in trade to and around our coastline from 1900 to the 1970's.
It covers Aberdeen Line to White Star Line with a lot in between.
Chase up the publisher, its a beautiful book in beautiful black and white and well worth their asking price if it is still available or if they have a few locked away somewhere
Good Luck
Ted (Thumb)


----------



## waimea (Dec 21, 2005)

I have negs of all the vessels mentioned. If you would like prints email me at [email protected] 

Russell Priest


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome afranklin (Alex) to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer, you are now amongst the sea/ship loving fraternity, most of us left years ago but our minds are still there.


----------



## afranklin (Dec 4, 2005)

Oz. said:


> I wonder does anyone have photo's of the old Australian Passenger Ships that used to run from Brisbane to Fremantle?? Names were, Kanimbla, Duntroon,Westralia, Manoora, Mununda, and a few others, also, the Burns Philp ship that did Sydney to New Guinea, cant recall the name. And the older generation of Melbourne Tugs, would love to see some photo's of them too. Hope someone can help.


Hi the BurnsPhilip ships were Mv MALAITA MV BULOLO MV TULARGI MV MONTORO MV BRAISIDE I have no photos but they may well be on this site Regards Alex, from the vintage steam tug William C Daldy


----------



## waimea (Dec 21, 2005)

I can supply you with good quality shots of most of the vessels you mention if you contact me.


----------



## backist (May 2, 2014)

Hi...do you have any information on Captain N S Bickle?


----------

